# Rescues of the Month-June 2011



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Rescues of the Month for June are:

*Adopt A Golden Atlanta *

*And*

*Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever Inc*

*Adopt A Golden Atlanta*
http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/

*Available Golden Retrievers*
http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/orphans.asp

*To Make a donation:*
http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/chip_in.asp

To mail a check:
PO Box 420256 Atlanta GA 30342-9998

And

*Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever Inc*
http://www.waagr.org/

*Available Golden Retrievers*
http://www.waagr.org/Adopt_Me_files/Adopt_Me.htm

*To Make a Donation*:
http://www.waagr.org/index.html
paypal on main page

To mail a check:
12605 West North Ave #285 Brookfield WI 53005

ALSO WAGRS HAS SOME GREAT EVENTS COMING UP AND ATLANTA HAS A STORE TO PURCHASE SOME FANTASTIC STUFF BOTH FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful rescues*

These are wonderful rescues.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumpingb for these wonderful rescues!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up these wonderful rescues!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these great rescues!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues!!


----------

